# How to cope with the loss of our beloved Corgi



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We had to say goodbye to our beloved Corgi, Leah, this morning. Yesterday she suddenly started acting not like herself and while we watched her closely, it didn't seem an emergency. She was still not herself this morning so we made an appt to take her to the vet this morning and shortly before that time, she passed away. She was only 12. She grew up with my kids and was dearly loved. She was so funny with our black Lab. I'm having a hard time with this and only 2 of our kids know so far. The other 2 will find out after school. My daughter was close to her as well as I. We had a "girls club" just the 3 of us since we live in a house with 4 guys plus the male Lab. I don't even begin to know how to break it to her as I can't even keep it together myself. Our lab is 14 and doing well, but I had somewhat prepped myself knowing that this day would probably be coming sooner than later for him. I had not even thought about this with Leah. Guess it goes to show how unpredictable life can be. Any tips for a family coping with the loss of our dear Leah?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, KindleGirl!

*hugs*

Talk about her!  All the good, funny stories.  Have a memorial.  Make a picture book.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So sorry to hear this, KindleGirl!
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> ...


We lost our mother Golden Retriever rather suddenly in 2012 and Betsy's suggestions are all great!
It takes time - it will hurt for quite a while. I had to take a couple of days off of work to deal.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My deepest sympathies. It is very hard to lose a pet. They really are part of the family. It does get better.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugssss.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We had to say goodbye to our nearly 16 yr old shepherd mix, Sadie, 10 days ago.  I just miss her terribly.  Good suggestions here.  What I've always done for every dog we've had is make a collage of photos and hang it on the wall with the collar.  

Definitely tell stories!  My husband reminded me today that our Sadie once dug up a jar with $120 in it in our barn!  Made me laugh, when really all I've been doing is being sad.

I feel your pain.  Remember "dogs don't die; they're just asleep in your heart".


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have no recommendations but definitely have big {{{hugs}}} for you and your family.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

{{{Hugs}}} The suggestions above are good ones. When our dog died, our daughter drew pictures and we all told stories about how Bernie affected our family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I feel your pain. Remember "dogs don't die; they're just asleep in your heart".


That is something to remember. My JRT just turned 12 and is starting to have health problems. I've always thought when he goes, I would just get another dog so I would have a new furry friend to love, but I'm too old.

Hugs to all of you that have lost your family's best friend.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about our Corgi. I have lost a few dogs in the past few years and know how hard it is. You have been given some good suggestions, and the pain will lessen, but dogs always remain in our hearts.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't have any great tips for coping, other than not feeling guilty/bad/embarrassed about bawling your eyes out when needed. That's what I did, anyway -- plus getting a lot of support here, too. (You might not want to click that link until you're ready for another good cry.). For now, hang in there, and know the fond memories will take up more and more space from the sad ones as the days, weeks, and years go by.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl,

thinking of you and your family this evening. Hugs again.

I still miss my dog...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs and support, everyone. It means a lot right now. It's been a tough day. It was just such a shock for all of us. Up until yesterday she was a happy, healthy girl and I would have never guessed this was in store for us today. We don't know what took her from us, and I guess that just adds to the agony, although  knowing wouldn't change the outcome. I'm happy that she didn't seem to be in pain and had a peaceful journey. Just when I think I have cried every tear possible, they start again. 

To those that have lost your furry friends, thanks for sharing your stories. I know things will get better, but it sure does hurt now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

KindleGirl, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It'll always hurt some.  Less with time though.  Almost 49 years later, I still miss my Bro Beagle.  Shed a tear easily over him.  I have a 3.5 year old Border Terrier now.  Every once in I while get a fleeting thought . . . the day will come.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

So sorry your fur baby crossed Rainbow Bridge.  I had three dogs in my life and it was hard to deal with them dying.  There is a book by Mr. Rogers that may help.  When A Pet Dies.  Again so sorry for your lost.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

KindleGirl, hugs and good thoughts from me and my fur babies.  There isn't much that anyone can say right now that will help - this is something you have to work through.  And one day you will be able to think about happy times with Leah and you won't tear up (much).  NogDog is right - you are going to be weepy for a while and that' s nothing to be ashamed about.  Just keep the kleenex handy.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks again for the hugs and support. Yesterday was a little less weepy than the day before, but it's going to be a long road. I felt a little better last night after one of my sons and I had a nice talk about Leah. Of course every time I am able to focus on something else, there are still reminders everywhere. I think every tv show I've watched lately has a dog on it (when it doesn't normally) and every show has dog commercials. Last night I hooked up the Fire stick to one of our tvs, and of course one of the screens showed 2 pictures of a Corgi. Hopefully every day will get a little easier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How are the kids doing, KG?  *Hugs to all of you*

Betsy


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

When my beloved goldendoodle died unexpectedly at 2 years, I was inconsolable.  It was so unexpected, shocking.  I think I mourned for a year.  One thing that was very therapeutic  for me was making a photo book of her.  I included poems about dogs that I found.  That book is sitting on an end table and I browse through it periodically.  Still makes me cry.  I so feel your pain!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, KindleGirl.


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

DINAH IN HEAVEN


by Rudyard Kipling

She did not know that she was dead  
But, when the pang was o'er,  
Sat down to wait her Master's tread  
Upon the Golden Floor,

With ears full-cock and anxious eyes,  
Impatiently resigned;  
But ignorant that Paradise  
Did not admit her kind.

There was one step along the Stair  
That led to Heaven's Gate;  
And, till she heard it, her affair  
Was -- she explained -- to wait.

And she explained with flattened ear,  
Bared lip and milky tooth--  
Storming against Ithuriel's Spear  
That only proved her truth!

Sudden -- far down the Bridge of Ghosts  
That anxious spirits clomb--  
She caught that step in all the hosts,  
And knew that he had come.

She left them wondering what to do,  
But not a doubt had she.  
Swifter than her own squeal she flew  
Across the Glassy Sea;

Flushing the Cherubs everywhere,  
And skidding as she ran,  
She refuged under Peter's Chair  
And waited for her man.

* * * * * *

There spoke a Spirit out of the press,  
'Said: -- "Have you any here  
That saved a fool from drunkenness,  
And a coward from his fear?

"That turned a soul from dark to day  
When other help was vain;  
That snatched it from Wanhope and made  
A cur a man again?"

"Enter and look," said Peter then,  
And set the Gate ajar.  
"If I know aught of women and men  
I trow she is not far."

"Neither by virtue, speech nor art  
Nor hope of grace to win;  
But godless innocence of heart  
That never heard of sin:

"Neither by beauty nor belief  
Nor white example shown.  
Something a wanton -- more a thief --  
But -- most of all -- mine own."

"Enter and look," said Peter then,  
"And send you well to speed;  
But, for all that I know of women and men  
Your riddle is hard to read."

Then flew Dinah from under the Chair,  
Into his arms she flew --  
And licked his face from chin to hair  
And Peter passed them through!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How are the kids doing, KG? *Hugs to all of you*
> 
> Betsy


The kids are doing pretty well, I think. I thought my daughter would take it really hard, and it did hit her hard, and she's been a little tearful from time to time but otherwise she tries to keep from talking about Leah. I just hope that doesn't keep her from working thru it, but I guess we all have our own way of dealing. My oldest son is actually the one who took it hardest, besides myself. We were the ones that spent the most time with her lately, as we were the ones home the most. He & I, along with my husband, were able to say our goodbyes and send her off with our love, while the other kids weren't able to do that. While I love that we could do that, it also adds another layer of hurt I think. He's hanging in though and I give him kudos because he's had to forge ahead with school during all of this.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

You have all been so sweet...thank you! You are my major source of support. Unfortunately, my siblings and parents can't really relate as they just don't understand how deeply a pet becomes a family member. Your stories, experiences, advice, poems, hugs and thoughtfulness have helped so much. So nice to know that someone else understands our pain.

So sorry for your loss, prairiesky. The shock when it happens is just terrible. We watched it unfold quickly before our very eyes and it's so painful.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thinking of you, Kindlegirl, and sending healing energy. 

L


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh no! I am so very sorry. It's tough enough when we can prepare in advance, but a sudden loss is very difficult especially for kids.

Just as with losing a human family member, you and your kids will likely go through the stages of grief--in any order, and not necessarily all of them, either. Some of you may feel better sooner than others, while some may grieve for a very long time. IT'S ALL NORMAL. 

It's supposed to hurt. It's not fair. It sucks. But it's normal to feel that hurt, and it's normal for you to cry (or not); be angry (or not); feel numb or any other way at all. Yes, tell stories now or when y'all feel like it. Have a funeral, light candles for your special dog, put together a memory book with pictures and a favorite toy. Your surviving dog also may grieve. Talk to each other, tell your surviving dog, "I hurt too--we'll get through this together." Dogs won't understand the words, but they will the emotion and intent. Maybe the children will be helped by helping the surviving dog?

There is no right or wrong way to grieve, or to celebrate the life of a beloved family member. 

My heart goes out to you. Now I need to go love on my two "senior" pets.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I second the comment about how the surviving dog may also be grieving. Bernie had been raised from a puppy by our cat, Tempest. Tempest grieved for a long time after Bernie died. We had to tempt her to eat as she was very sad without Bernie. She seemed more attached to Bernie than she was to Scamper, a kitten we kept from her only litter who was about the same age as Bernie.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you Leslie, Amy and Annalog. We did worry about our Lab, Bear, since he is older also and thought he may struggle as well. So far, he seems to be doing ok. For the first couple of days he sniffed around and kept looking for her. They didn't spend a lot of time together anymore since Bear was usually in the basement with the boys, so that may be what's saving him. 

The long talks we've had have helped the rest of us. I already had a scrapbook of the dogs, but I pulled out some more pictures of Leah from being a puppy and throughout her life. I made a collage for our fridge. It's been nice remembering the fun times. There's still tears and too much silence in the house at times, but we're getting through it.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Glad that something here helped. It's always so difficult for others to say/do what's right--just know that we do care.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

After much healing and a lot of research we've adopted a puppy!! He's a 9 week old Samoyed we named Jasper and VERY active! We picked him up Saturday and it was instant love. He has brought us so many laughs already. He loves the AC vents...plays and then runs over to a vent. Drags his toys over there too, then lays down and takes a nap right over it. He keeps trying to get our Lab to play, but our Lab doesn't really have any interest at age 15. He tolerates Jasper really well with all the jumping, etc until he gets in his face. It's going pretty much like we expected between the 2 of them so no real surprises. It's going to be an adventure with this puppy....(sorry for the huge pic, feel free to change the size...I don't remember how to do that. )


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

HURRAY!!! 

What a handsome fellow, welcome home Jasper. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

What a cutie! Keep us posted with more pictures as he grows.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

What a cutie! Keep us posted with more pictures as he grows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Jasper. He's gorgeous.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations!  That is one beautiful pup!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful and adorable looking puppy.  Have a good time with him!


----------

